# Spinning Dorset



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

I made an effort to spin a thicker yarn, as I'm usually on the lighter side of worsted. Almost 400 yards from 8 oz. roving. It's surprisingly soft, light and springy. Could be worn next to the skin. Very happy with a purchase I was a bit hesitant on. Have no idea what I'll make with it. This came from Solitude Wool in Virginia, www.solitudewool.com if you're interested.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

I raised a horned Dorset the fiber is incrediably soft and downey... I have spun wonderful yarns and it is wonderful next to the skin.So happy to hear someone else that has spun Dorset


----------



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

I get most of my roving at Wool festivals, but I've not seen much Dorset, which is why I was hesitant to buy. Glad I gave it a shot.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

You made a great purchase...it is beautiful in color and a really nice spin. Well done.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Your yarn is so inviting--I just want to squish and squish and squish. You did a great job.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Such a yummy colour, thanks for the link.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Your yarn looks so cuddly. As crivitz said, I just want to SQUISH it.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love blues. Your yarn looks sooo soft just want to squeeze it. Will check out the website. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Nice, nice yarn! I love hearing about the different breeds that get spun, much better than reading about it in a book.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful yarn


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Lovely, growing up I had a pet Dorset sheep. I never got to use the wool. I'll have to look for some.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

It does look squishy, and with an interesting texture. Beautiful work! I look forward to seeing what it looks like knit. You could make a little swatch just to show us?


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Good job


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

That is some beautiful blue yarn.


----------



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

Did a small swatch on size 8 needles. Think I'll switch to size 9 and knit a hood. I have a pattern in my stash.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

That linen stitch?
It knits up nicely!


----------



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

No, stockinette.


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Very well done! Your spinning is really even and the color is lovely.


----------

